# CorelDraw 12 ausstanzen - T-Shirt druck



## Siln (1. Juni 2004)

Hi,
ich arbeite mit CorelDraw 12 und habe ein paar Probleme welche ich auch mit Hilfe des Forum bisher noch nicht so lösen konnte.
Es geht darum, dass ich für T-Shirts ein Logo erstellen muss welches ich als Vektorgrafik dann zur Druckerei schicken muss.
Das Logo habe ich am Anfang als Photoshop Datei (Pixel) gehabt und habe es mitlerweile in CorelDraw 12 als Vektorgrafik umgebastelt wobei mir einige Sachen noch nicht so klar geworden sind.

1. Mein Logo besteht aus 2 Flächen und 2 Farben - erstens der Hintergrund (1ste Farbe) und zweitens ein Schriftzug (wer hätte es gedacht: die 2te Farbe) auf diesem Hintergrund. Da ich bei http://www.spreadshirt.de (da wo ich die T-Shirts eigendlich drucken lassen wollte) gelesen habe, dass Farben min. 2mm Abstand voneinander haben sollen wäre mein Logo dann also nicht verwendbar oder wie ? (ist das bei allen Druckereien so das Farben einen Mindestabstand von 2mm haben sollen ? Kann mir das garnicht vorstellen.) 
Als Ausweichmöglichkeit habe ich mir überlegt den Schriftzug vom Hintergrundbild auszustanzen, so das der Schriftzug dann einfach die Farbe des T-Shirts hat und von dem Hintergrundbild umschlossen wird um den Schriftzug sichtbar zu machen - jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich das machen kann, wäre nett wenn mir das jemand verraten könnte (wie gesagt CorelDraw 12).

2. Mein Hintergrundbild des Logos (im Endeffekt das eigendliche Logo, dadrauf ist dann halt der Name der Firma einfach als Schriftzug raufgeschrieben) besteht aus einzelnen Buchstaben - wie kann ich diese Buchstaben so miteinander verbinden, dass wenn ich dem Logo einen Rand hinzufühgen möchte auch nur der  Aussen.- und Innenrand verdickt wird und nicht an den Schnittpunken der Buchstaben?

Um es noch besser zu verstehen gibts ne Datei im Anhang.

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Siln _
> *(ist das bei allen Druckereien so das Farben einen Mindestabstand von 2mm haben sollen ? Kann mir das garnicht vorstellen.)*


Also das kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen. Ich bin öfters mal in T-Shirt-Druckereien und da kommt so etwas nicht vor, dass zwischen den Farben ein gewisser Raum sein soll, da ansonsten die Passergenauigkeit nicht mehr gewährleistet ist und es zum sog. Blitzen kommt. Einzige Möglichkeit, die ich mir vorstellen kann, ist, dass sie die Shirts mit einem anderen Druckverfahren bedrucken, als wie ich das kenne und dass diese Farbe dann zu den Rändern eher "ausläuft", so dass es zu Farbverschmierungen kommen kann. 



> _Original geschrieben von Siln _
> *2. Mein Hintergrundbild des Logos (im Endeffekt das eigendliche Logo, dadrauf ist dann halt der Name der Firma einfach als Schriftzug raufgeschrieben) besteht aus einzelnen Buchstaben - wie kann ich diese Buchstaben so miteinander verbinden, dass wenn ich dem Logo einen Rand hinzufühgen möchte auch nur der  Aussen.- und Innenrand verdickt wird und nicht an den Schnittpunken der Buchstaben?
> 
> Um es noch besser zu verstehen gibts ne Datei im Anhang.*


Da wäre wirklich ein Anhang vonnöten, den ich irgendwie leider nicht sehen kann 

Gruss vom ALF


----------

